# scraper plane in fusion 360



## Johnboy (9 Apr 2017)

Been playing around with then design of a scraper plane in Fusion 360. The tote is horrible and needs a redesign but happy with the rest.







John


----------



## BluegillUK (19 May 2017)

Hi John,

No piccies attached, if you meant to post them?


----------



## Halo Jones (13 Jun 2017)

That looks great. I have been thinking of moving from sketch-up to fusion. Any comments on the pros and cons of each?


----------

